# Headphone Jack stopped working with Windows 8



## jtodd22 (Aug 27, 2013)

I have had Windows 8 since last November or December and only until recently I have had problems with the headphone jack. My laptop is Dual boot between Linux and Windows 8. Linux was put on after the Windows 8. I know there isn't anything physically wrong with the jack itself, because the headphone jack works perfectly fine in linux. I have tried to search the internet for solutions and I haven't found anything that is helpful, so I have come here.
My laptop is a Dell Inspiron N5110 that came with Windows 7. I had a few problems with drivers when I first put Windows 8 on the laptop. The display driver needed an update, but that was easily fixable. I don't think that this is a driver update problem because the headphone jack DID work, just recently has it stopped working. 
I have tried to go into the device manager and search for driver updates, nothing. I am attaching link to a picture of my device manager incase it is helpful:
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B5kef5vUDKyQdlU1ejI2MnJWb0k/edit?usp=sharing
The EBT1000 headset and headphones I'm pretty sure are for my HP headset. I have tried right clicking on the sound icon and clicking on playback devices and showing all disabled devices like some websites said to do.

Overview:
-Dual boot Windows 8 and Linux Fedora 18
-Laptop is a Dell Inspiron N5110 that came with Windows 7
-Not physical problem w/ headphone jack
-Don't think it's a driver problem, but might be
-Headphone jack works fine in Linux, not in Windows 8
-Headphone jack USED to work in Windows 8.


Any help is appreciated!

Thanks, jtodd


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to the Dell Drivers site for this model and download the Audio driver for your model: Driver Details | Dell US


----------



## jtodd22 (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, but I don't think the driver is the problem. This is why: I have found that if I mute the sound with my headphones in while on Linux and then reboot into Windows the headphone jack works fine. If anyone knows a way to fix this problem please let me know, Thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The way to fix the problem, is to install the latest driver, if that doesn't work, then we try something else


----------



## guitarzxt (May 20, 2014)

This very strange. My headphone jack randomly quit working. I tried what you did, muting the headphones in Ubuntu, and it works. I have the latest driver for Windows, do I need an updated driver for Ubuntu in order to make my headphones work properly in Windows? That would seem very strange to me.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Ubuntu provides it's own driver for the sound device. Window needs to have a driver, and it should be downloaded from the Dell page in post #2. Then checking to make sure the Headphone is checked as the playback device in the* Control Panel/Sound/Playback/Properties*


----------

